# El Rancho Motel (Abandoned)



## MulesAFpilot (Apr 26, 2008)

The El Rancho Motel is an abandoned motel on the side of Highway 50 in Sedalia, Mo. Apparently it was a pretty nice place back in the day. Now I think homeless stay in the place from time to time.
1.




2.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow great shots.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 26, 2008)

incredible shots!!!

love em!!


----------



## JackCooper92 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool.
Number 2 is my fave, great use of sky.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

You did an excellent job of making it look kinda creepy and sinister with that post processing. Well done!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 26, 2008)

cool PP


----------



## rajvarma (Apr 26, 2008)

excellent, captures the essence of the building


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome!
HDR?


----------



## MulesAFpilot (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone... yeah I did an HDR, and then I used the Nik B/W Conversion: Dynamic Contrast filter

I had been wanting to take photos of this place for a while. I had been waiting for some good clouds to roll in, and have some free time. Lucky for me, yesterday was just that day.:mrgreen:


----------



## One Sister (Apr 26, 2008)

Oooo man, I think I see Anthony Perkins milling about...and oh, is that Janet Leigh???

Great and spooky pics!


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great, reminds me of that "Vacancy" scary movie.


----------



## bikefreax (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool pictures. Are you from Sedalia? I m in Columbia. We should meet up sometime for an excursion.


----------



## MulesAFpilot (Apr 26, 2008)

No, I live on Whiteman AFB, but I'm only 20 miles from Sedalia.


----------



## gmac (Apr 27, 2008)

Great shots. Nice moody sky.


----------

